# Chad Vaders - 72 Costumes at DragonCon



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

Totally funny. I love the narration.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

sexy lady....sexy lady....sexy lady....


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

oops i forgot one...sexy lady....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You forgot "sexy boy"

Chad Vader is such a hoot. For those of you who don't know the character, go look up the series of Chad Vader videos on youtube. They're very funny and entertaining.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> You forgot "sexy boy"
> 
> Chad Vader is such a hoot. For those of you who don't know the character, go look up the series of Chad Vader videos on youtube. They're very funny and entertaining.


uh um uh...no I didn't...um *loosens collar uncomfortably*


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i just love chad vader!


----------

